# What is ONR?



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just curious as what sort of cleaner ONR is? Is it a shampoo or a wax rinse style product?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a read here mate...

Paragraph 7 & 8

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A bit of both really then, I,m gonna have to give it a try.:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Its a no rinse shampoo. You can grind a gritty sponge around on your car after dipping it in a single bucket of ONR wash solution, and get your car sort of clean, and with surprisingly few swirls.

Its a great shampoo for people who care as much about saving water as cleaning their car.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Its a great shampoo for people who care as much about saving water as cleaning their car.


Thats what I,m hoping for. Not on an eco friendly basis(although thats a benefit) but more so I dont have to drag a water trailer around durin the winter.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah its perfect for washing away from a mains water supply. Its never going to be as good as a proper wash with a hoze and PW especially on really manky cars, but it is surprisingly effective.

I'm not to bothered about the eco friendly argument either. I use RO water to wash and rinse my car, so for every litre of water i use, i pour 4 litres down the drain.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

ONR is a great product, if your short on time it saves getting the PW out. I decided to take the plunge after i got the PW, hose, extension, filled my buckets, foamed the car then all of a sudden the rain was battering down (really peed me off lol). I did my car on Friday with ONR, the car was quite dirty I did about 300 miles last week and the car was spotless afterwards and so was the bucket of solution I had left.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

in short its a life saver, a must have product you will wonder why u didnt try it earlier at the start of spring summer


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

ONR is a truly fabulous product, and the results it provides are just as good as those you can get with a standard 2BM wash, providing you learn the correct technique (As with all car care routines, including 2BM washes.). The difference is you only use 1-2 Gallons of water, and spend 20-minutes in the process rather than 45-90 minutes (Counting set up and clean up time.). You can also do thorough maintenance washes in the wintertime with ONR, or if you have water restrictions like many do in hotter months.

Many very well respected detailers use ONR on a regular basis, and a few even use it exclusively! It's entirely safe to use, with no risk of water-spotting (Due to the water conditioners in the product. I would say that the risk is the same if not slightly less with ONR, as not many shampoos come close to it's lubricity.), and very little risk of marring (Same as with 2BM: care is always required.), even on soft paint. It even helps to revive your LSP like a good boutique shampoo will. It is by no means a 'wash substitute' for crazy eco-mentalists who, and I quote, "...grind a gritty sponge around on your car after dipping it in a single bucket of ONR wash solution, and get your car sort of clean...". Yes, I grant you that for truly awfully contaminated vehicles, a pressure washer is usually required, but in those cases TFR is as well! 

I can tell you that about 8-months ago when I was still trying to do an ONR wash like a normal wash, using 2-buckets and a wash mitt, I would have fully agreed with HalfordsShopper. I would've said that it's the detailing equivalent of Tofurky, and that I would only use it in dire straits. Once I read more into how some of the professionals were using the product, however, everything changed. I started doing a pre-soak with diluted ONR in a spray bottle on heavy grime, and using Eurow Shag Pile microfibers as my wash media (With Medium-Pile general purpose microfibers for the wheels.). I was getting the same results as I was when I did a full 2BM wash with D-J BTBM, in a fraction of time, and with a fraction of the water. This gave me more time for other detailing tasks, which made my customers very happy, as I could use that extra 30 or so minutes to spruce up their interior as well, or apply a quick coat of wax. In the last six months that I've been using ONR in this fashion, I have noticed no additional swirling over my standard 2BM wash method, even on the dreaded BMW Jet Black...

Optimum Polymer Technologies No-Rinse Wash & Shine is a product that will always have a prominent place in my detailing arsenal, and it's one of the few products that I will actually purchase by the gallon! 

Hopefully this helps the original poster, and anyone else who is interested in trying out ONR.

Steampunk


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I just cant get my head around this stuff, my mate swears by it.


----------



## Andy_m (Sep 13, 2011)

Totaly agree with steam punk ONR is awesome!! does take a while to trust it and get the washing time down but once you wash the car a few times you realise that its a really safe product to use on the car and you'll wonder how you ever managed without it. I've done mine with it when its been really dirty and its been great. Theres some great guides on here and everyone should be encouraged to give it a go at least once or twice!!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

dubber said:


> I just cant get my head around this stuff, my mate swears by it.


thats better than swearing at it lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

another +1 here onr is an exellent product


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

+10 ONR is great. get some , you will love it.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

MirfieldMat said:


> +10 ONR is great. get some , you will love it.


Got some yesterday and do. Great stuff, easy to use although I give the cars a good rinse beforehand. Great finish on every car I,ve done. Smells nice too.:thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I know, gotta love that smell... 

Steampunk


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

could drink it smells that good :lol:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

ONR changed my life. Now i can easily wash my car indoor.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 to pretty much everything everyone is saying

ONR is awesome


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

It is indeed an excellent product. I trust it more than others and have tested it as a but I just prefer conventional washes. Still I use it for clay lube every time I clay.


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm willing to give ONR a go. Anyone know of any deals going on this?... price delivered.. that sort of thing


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

ONR is perfect for all washes, not just when a mains water supply is unavailable. I use it all day every day on every car i detail / valet. Its cleaning power is unbelievable and once you've got used to the way of using it, that does feel like you're doing damage at first, then you can clean and dry whole car in 20 minutes. It also adds a lovely gloss to a cars bodywork. Now i have it, i would be lost without it.

This is the cheapest big container i've found (even cheaper with the detailing world discount). It may look alot for a shampoo, but it lasts forever. I've used about 3/4 in 4 months and i do this for a living. 1 US gallon would take about 2 years for a weekend detailer to get through IMO.


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nath said:


> This is the cheapest big container i've found (even cheaper with the detailing world discount). It may look alot for a shampoo, but it lasts forever. I've used about 3/4 in 4 months and i do this for a living. 1 US gallon would take about 2 years for a weekend detailer to get through IMO.


Cheers for the info Nath! :thumb: Cd you pls post a link where you got yours with DW discount. Am deffo sold on it esp as I've got limited washing facilities and have just applied an almost fully cured opticoat 2.0 on the car. Am also wondering if you have any microfibre preferences with this product. I have a few cheapie deeper pile mf full size drying towels and some 3M ones.


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

As an aside.... Does anyone know if ONR can be used as a clay lubricant for megs fine clay bars? many TIA


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

jvd45 said:


> Cheers for the info Nath! :thumb: Cd you pls post a link where you got yours with DW discount. Am deffo sold on it esp as I've got limited washing facilities and have just applied an almost fully cured opticoat 2.0 on the car. Am also wondering if you have any microfibre preferences with this product. I have a few cheapie deeper pile mf full size drying towels and some 3M ones.


Sorry forgot to paste the link haha

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-no-rinse-wash-and-shine-us-gallon-new-formula.php


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheers Nath buddy... heheh 
I've bought and picked up stuff from Alex's shop in Maidenhead... great people to deal with...


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

jvd45 said:


> Cheers for the info Nath! :thumb: Cd you pls post a link where you got yours with DW discount. Am deffo sold on it esp as I've got limited washing facilities and have just applied an almost fully cured opticoat 2.0 on the car. Am also wondering if you have any microfibre preferences with this product. I have a few cheapie deeper pile mf full size drying towels and some 3M ones.


I like to use Eurow Shag Piles with ONR (Remember to cut off the tags), but the even deeper pile towels like Chemical Guy's Sasquatch or Microfiber Madness Summit 800 would also be a good choice for a wash media. In terms of drying towel, I'd advise that you stay away from the waffle-type, and go for a proper deep pile towel like the Chemical Guy's Wooly Mammoth or AutoBrite Polar Express. You'll need 2-4 normal size deep-pile cloths (16"X16", or 16"X12" in case of the Eurow Shag.), and two full-size deep-pile drying towels (24"X36"). I also like to keep half a dozen slightly ratty, short-medium pile, general purpose MF towels around for wheels and the like. A pressurized sprayer is a good edition to your ONR wash kit too, as it allows you to easily pre-soak your car, and knock off some of the loose crud that even ONR couldn't save your paint from. Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

jvd45 said:


> As an aside.... Does anyone know if ONR can be used as a clay lubricant for megs fine clay bars? many TIA


Yes, it is fine, and it works out SO much cheaper then using QD. I used Meg's Quick Detailer and Griot's Garage Speed Shine for years, until one day I got fed up with using $5+ worth of lube to clay the car, and switched to diluted ONR which works out at about 50-cents per car.

Steampunk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im going to give mine a bash this week that got from Nathan ^
(Thanks very much btw,and I like the tyre dressing,whatever you said it was called! and I the white diamond is nice to use too)


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> Yes, it is fine, and it works out SO much cheaper then using QD. I used Meg's Quick Detailer and Griot's Garage Speed Shine for years, until one day I got fed up with using $5+ worth of lube to clay the car, and switched to diluted ONR which works out at about 50-cents per car.
> 
> Steampunk


Cheers for the comprehensive info!:thumb:

Had various bits of advice including experimenting with AG BCS diluted with water. I know the principle, as long as nicely lubed up should work -msomebilt hambers work with water spritz ... just gd to know the megs play doh wont disintegrate or harden up.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

PugIain said:


> Im going to give mine a bash this week that got from Nathan ^
> (Thanks very much btw,and I like the tyre dressing,whatever you said it was called! and I the white diamond is nice to use too)


No probs mate. Enjoy it.


----------

